# Bikerz - Want a TT- 21 year old Male



## Bikerz

Hi all

Im Sheldon, 21 at the mo with a modified VW Lupo GTI (so used to my German Quality).

Il be honest, I want a S2000 more than a S2000 I think but the incurance is twice what it is even for a V6 3.2 TT, so a TT it is!
Being 21 incurance you all probally think is a big issue, for some reason its nice and cheap even on the V6, tho the Roadsters are alwasy about 200 quid more to insure (yes a V6 coupe is cheape rthan the 180bhp roadster for me to insure :roll: )
Basicaly I have about 8k to spend at a push so a V6 is off the list if im realistic, but a 225bhp model il try and get, the TT will be a spoilt toy as have a other vechiles for daily driving.

Il be looking at a early ish one with my lowish budget, but what years did anything new come in? (didnt they increase bhp to 235 at some point?) Tho 10bhp isnt going to make much of a difference.

Is there a guide on here of when they introduced new things on new models? Any perticular year cars to look at?
Which one would you go for if you were in my shoes? Whats teh difference with the roaster compared to a coupe, and are all the quattro 4wd and others all rear wheel?

Cheers

Sheldon


----------



## denTTed

If you have 8k to spend, fold it in half and put it back in your pocket. 8k will buy you 2-4k worth of repairs, so 10-12k actual cost to you. You may get lucky, you may not.

Good luck in your hunt, at your budget check for cambelt, waterpump, arb's, arb bushes, arb links, shocks and springs, discs and pads, haldex fluid changes (make sure the filter is plastic, if not it's the original metal one, not a good sign).

Don't mean to be negative, I got caught with all of the above.

Lots of love

John


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers. No id rather know the truth. Im off to have a drive in one on wednesday to see what I think. If my budget is too low il do what u said put it back in my pocket and wait till after xmas and buy one then when I have more spare cash.

What filter should be plastic :?:


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum

The model differences plus other useful info on this thread

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8582

The 225 was always 225bhp, the 180 went up to 190 at some point

Main things to check, as above - cambelt, tensioners, waterpump (original w/p and dv were plastic and advisable to be replaced with metal ones)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum ,have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Buzzer

Hi Bikerz,
I have just joined the TT ownership club,and like you I was working on a pretty tight budget.A few tips I can give you are - dont fall in love with the first good looking car you see. Checkout the service history - make sure all warranty fixes have been done. There are TTs out there that are genuine and good value for money - just be prepared to do a bit of driving round to find them - check them all over meticulously - my prefrence was bog standard with no fancy mods.
I have a 2000 / 225 roadster - 3 previous owners with an awesome history,and in fine condition - all for sub £8k. I looked at and drove about 15 cars before finding the one for me. So far - no hitches - just lots of fun fun fun - petty abouthte crap weather !!!

Good Luck

Buzz


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers

What millage one did you get? Should I be looking at say sub 60k ones or doesnt it matter as long as in good nick and looks like everything been well looked after? What sort of milllage do these engines last for?


----------



## Buzzer

Hi Bikerz,

Sub 60K will be rare I reckon,but you might get lucky. Mine has 78K and runs as sweet as a nut. As I said - a good service history is a must. The 1.8 turbo TT is the same engine as the Seat Leon Cupra R,and also used in VW Golf GTI - so mechanicals are fairly robust. I would tend to look for one that has not been modded - those with super chip etc and re-mapping to + 250 BHP could be prone to trouble - so I would steer clear. I have seen Golf GTIs with 150 k miles and still going strong,so you will get some good use out of a 80k car if it has been well serviced and looked after properly

The key is to be prepared to wait for the right car to come along - they are out there.Be prepared to look at a private buy - where prices will genaraly be cheaper.You can buy your own warranty for piece of mind if you need.I looked at 2 cars - exactly the same spec and mileage,same year 1200 quid difference because one was through a dealer - and only offering 3 months warranty,and - history was not as good.

I looked at other 2 seater cars - and drove more than a few - and was glad I went for the TT - Great Car !!!!

Hope this helps.

Buzz


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers Buzzer

I have a few cars so im in no rush at all and will be buying privately. Went to a dealer today and sat in one 1st time Ive ever even sat in one. Liked it alot (also want to see s2000 at honda). I knew the engine was common as muck so know that if it goes bang a new one isnt soo bad, but no idea how long they last or how long before other bits of car goes

Honda let me take the s2000 for a drive but audi said their incurance only covers 25 years + so cant drive grrrr. Is this true or were they fobbing me off as didnt think I was serious? Should I try another dealer? Did you get a test drive before u brought urs?


----------



## Buzzer

Hi,
Test drove a few cars - also test drove the S2000 at the local Honda dealer - which is a bit of a beast. If you are after a racing car - buy a Honda,Audi is far more comfortable,not quite as quick, but better for long distant cruising.

The Honda revs to 9000 rpm and loves being hammered - so I reckon if you were to go for a Honda at your budget price - you will be getting one that is well used.

Audi - try another dealer,they may think you are just along to have a laugh and drive a few cars.Be patient - the right deal will come along eventually.

Good Luck 
Buzz


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers Buzzer. As I said in 1st post, I do want a S2000, but they want £1800 to insure one. Yet the V6 TT or 225bhp model is only £706 to insure, so its a no brainner and has to be a TT, esspecially as im used to my German luxory with heatered leather seats etc.... I currently have a VW Lupo GTI (heavily modified) a nice and Boring Corsa 1.2 and a 2007 VW passat 170bhp TDI company car. Honda gladly said take the S2000 out any time (tho it was out being driven when I was there) so may go back and drive it, but I cant pay that much on incurance as incurance is throwing money away each year.

Can Anyone Confirm if Audi will let you test drive a TT at 21 or not? Im going to ring up some other dealers and ask but they all 30 odd miles away so would like to know b4 I get there


----------

